# Hello I'm new



## pointy (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi!
Last time I went through this stuff (we were so lucky-Edward now aged three, beginners' luck) I don't think that this site existed, although there was an American equivalent.  I remember it made a lot of difference just being reminded every day that there are lots of us who have fertility problems.

We just had all our frosties defrosted (9) but none of them survived and despite having said that I wouldn't do another fresh cycle, I'm due to start tomorrow at the Lister, which I think is wonderful.

Pointy

IVF/ICSI number 1: twins implanted, lost one at 8 weeks; but Edward born 15/4/01
9 frosties died before transfer
about to do IVF/ICSI 2

DH has poor morphology and motility (and so do his sperm!)


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Pointy 

Welcome to ff wishing you so much luck for this cycle 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Hi Pointy - good luck.  I think there is a Lister Girls thread on this site under IVF or ICSI link.  I wish you all the best.  Megan


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Pointy,

Welcome to ff and good luck for your treatment,

L xx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Pointy

Welcome to FF.... good luck with your cycle.

Clare


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi there
Welcome to the site.
Good luck with this cycle
Chick


----------

